# EWWWWW



## rbaby (Sep 25, 2007)

Got my fruit fly culture about a week ago--my first one--EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW...I understand the whole concept of the necessity for all this maggotry...but ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......................................

Such a girly thing to say--but seriously, there's literally a pool of them at the bottom of the culture--I'm scared to open it and tap adults out for fear the maggots will get out--that's seriously disgusting &gt;.&lt;...LOL


----------



## mrblue (Sep 25, 2007)

yeh it can be hard when we have been accustomed in "normal" everyday life that maggots are dirty and disgusting but you will get used to it i reckon. just think of them as caterpillars that eat mashed fruit (its pretty much what they are if we ignore taxonomy and all that). have you got hold of bluebottle/greenbottle maggots yet? if not you may have a heart attack when you do!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 25, 2007)

Maggots move like one mm in 2 seconds hahaha


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2007)

I concure! You do get used to it, I also haven't ordered bluebottle yet, I am waiting for drugs first :lol:


----------



## Precious (Sep 25, 2007)

You poor dear. There will come a day when you check your cultures for maggot activity and are happy to see it. There is much eeewwww in your future.


----------



## mrblue (Sep 25, 2007)

> There will come a day when you check your cultures for maggot activity and are happy to see it.


exactly! :wink:


----------



## rbaby (Sep 25, 2007)

It's strange how your experiences can totally scar you for life--maggots freak me out as once in college, I had one of those unfortunate cup-o-noodles as a snack...lo and behold, I open up the cup and MAGGOTS...blending in perfectly well with the uncooked noodles...

I mean, if you think about it...they certainly are docile and not-so-disgusting creatures...they eat the bad bacteria that creates spoiled/rotten food...but seriously...yeah, yuck  ...

I take it blue bottles will be larger???


----------



## rbaby (Sep 25, 2007)

OH on a side note--my orchid L1 is now L2 and I didn't expect them to get their coloration so quickly! She, he it is beautiful!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

I totally got used to the maggots. And yes, it's true. When I make a new culture, I get happy when I see maggots because that's how I know the culture is going to grow.


----------

